# [JBuilder] - Keine Hilfe vorhanden



## A3XX (24. Apr 2004)

Hi

Ich nutze zur Zeit JBuilder und auf beiden Compis, auf denen ich jetzt das Programm installiert habe, ist irgendwie die ganze Hilfe nicht verfügbar. Fragt mich nicht wieso...deswegen frag ich ja euch  :wink: Hattet ihr das auch schon? Es gibts irgendwie nicht aber ich hab ne völlig normale Installation gemacht...


----------



## Reality (25. Apr 2004)

Hi,
in der Hilfe ist die Java API vorhanden- die findest du auch im Internet.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Phaxx (25. Apr 2004)

Du musst auf der Borland-Seite 3 Files runtersaugen, eines ist das Programm, eines ist die komplette Hilfe-Dokumentation (ist übrigens grösser als die IDE selbst!  ) und dann noch ein File für die Samples!


----------

